# Cancer



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it just me or do you think there is more cancer around?The last few yrs have been terrible here.I've lost a few people I know and a lot are currently battleing cancer.Most of these people are in there 50's so not that old.

In the last yr I've lost a sister to ovarian cancer.My best friend to pancreatic cancer.Karens nephew colon cancer.Another friend to liver cancer.Another died from complications to surgery.Most all of these are in there early 50's

Probably know 10-12 people going threw treatment now.3 of them had been in remission.

Karen just got another call yesterday another nephew has Luekimia.

Another sister had some skin cancer removed last month.They are regrowing the skin with ground up pig organs called A cells,I forget off had I think it is from gall blader??

Stopped at Land Ladies for coffee and she had some skin cancer removed also.She lost a son last yr to cancer and her husband 3 yrs ago.

I was sitting in waiting room at hospital and ran into 2 other people that I know giving rides to others.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife has had skin cancer and large areas removed. Last once was real bad. took what looks like a golf course divit off her back. 
My mother has terminal lymph node cancer. My 50 yr old cousin (teacher, coach, father of 3) just died of brain cancer. Guy I coached football with just died from pancreatic. My electrician and great friend of mine just died 2 yrs ago from stomach cancer at 60 years old. My plumber (Korean war hero) died from colon cancer, but he was ~75 and refused treatment. 
Yes, it does seem a lot more people are getting cancer to me, too.

When I tke my mom up for treatments, the waiting rooms are packed into the hallways with people being treated. It's really alarming.
What gives me hope is that more cancer is being cured. That might be why more people are being treated instead of being sent home to die.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a feeling that many of the cancers that we are seeing that show up in folks in their fifites and sixties are resulting from food additives and preservatives that were used in the fifties and sixties. Long term consumption of processed meats are also highly suspected contributors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Side effect of living longer and knowing more about what kills us too. All the wonder chemicals we have made certainly haven't helped. Was reading the other day about how atrazine in even low amounts shrinks your hmm male reproductive organs in babies and can cause female babies to express more male sex characteristics. Found from testing in frogs.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

When I got testicular cancer at I guess the young age for having cancer at 34, though older for getting my kind of cancer I observed during my chemo treatments the vast majority of people getting chemo were in their 60s or older. What did I see most of them eating for lunch? Fast food. I suspect Mike is correct about the processed foods and meats that many people have eaten for the last 30 years. Go visit any Mcdonalds in the morning and you will find a flock of seniors eating breakfast there and they do that almost every day. That can't be healthy. Plus Chemo and radiation overall except for certain types of cancers don't have the highest rate of success. Then mix the chemo or radiation with all the prescription drugs of whatever that most people over 60 are currently on and I'm certain that percentage goes lower.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

My grandpa is 86, grandma early 80's, neither one takes nothin but daily vitamins, and only eat what they grow/bake. I think that's got a lot to do with it. Grandpa runs about 30 cows and still puts up his own hay and cuts his own firewood.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Most of the people I know now with cancer are 50-60.It seems when I was younger people that got cancer were older in 60's and 70's.Earlier detection or is cancer strikeing earlier?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sure additives play a part. I also think they are just getting better at finding cancer where before when a person died it was wrote off to natural causes or old age.

The other thing, in this digital age with Facebook, Twitter, Haytalk, etc your social circle is now effectively larger where before it was your immediate family or friends that you usually heard this bad news about.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Will if you take out the two biggest killers of 1- heart disease and stroke 2- cancer of all types. That doesnt leave a lot left to die from.

At least in Canada there has been lots of awareness towads cancer. So that can also make it seem to happen more. Plus like dad says we are living long enough to get cancer. But the good thing is they are getting better at treating all types of cancer. Like a new laser that just kills the bad cells. Far less side effects than other methods. It is still in testing phases but looks promising


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My mom is at U Penn getting proton therapy radiation treatments. Much less damaging to healthy tissue. Only one of 40 centers in the world. 14 are in the US. I have talked to people who are here from France, Canada, and even Korea to get proton therapy treatment.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have a Proton Therapy Treatment Center in Knoxville....lots of good results, but very expensive as many insurance cos. do not cover Proton Therapy....which is ridiculous.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> We have a Proton Therapy Treatment Center in Knoxville....lots of good results, but very expensive as many insurance cos. do not cover Proton Therapy....which is ridiculous.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I wonder if Obamacare policies cover it? They cover a bunch of other things that should be optional, but I bet choice of cancer treatments is not optional.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The radiation doctor said there was no guarantee she would get proton therapy. Thankfully, she had insurance that would cover it.
$400,000 for the treatments, I was told. 
Unbelievable.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> The radiation doctor said there was no guarantee she would get proton therapy. Thankfully, she had insurance that would cover it.
> $400,000 for the treatments, I was told.
> Unbelievable.


I've often wondered if there is anyway to invest in these medical machines. Like a CT scanner. They aren't cheap machines, but I get billed $6000 a pop for my 2 ct scans a year. The tech tells me they do about 10-20 scans a day.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Like others, I believe a lot of causes has to do with chemicals in the food....as well as our every day life. That on top of what most suspect the pharmacutical companies have in common....there is too much money in them continuing to 'treat' people than to actually 'cure' the disease.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I know alot of people with cancer. Like one neighbor told me "Every one has problems"

Had (Wish it would have worked out) a girlfriend that had cervical cancer. They caught it early enough and she is now cancer free but may not be able to have kids. Heck of a note for a 23 year old.


----------

